# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Happy 40th Birthday DORIAN!!

## ibiza69

Today is Dorian Yates' 40th birthday. now lets all wish him a happy birthday. :Birthday Cake:

----------


## ibiza69

MASTER DORIAN? YATES TURNS 40
Six-time Mr. Olympia Dorian Yates celebrated his 40th birthday on April 19, making him old enough to elbow around the other aging musclemen at the Masters Olympia. So far, The Shadow hasnt expressed a desire to do so. You never know what Doz may do next, however. (Oops, another rumor!)

 :Afro:

----------


## devilscabanaboy19

Happy Birthday to one of my favorites!

----------

